# 2001 altima fuel level sensor



## jjfrisk (Apr 18, 2015)

Good Morning all. My wife's 2001 Altima has a P0646 code. I am being told that it is a fuel level sensor. My problem is that I cannot find a picture of the part and nobody has it in stock. Nissan dealer even has to order it. I have looked on line, but different sites show different parts. I would also like to know how to change it out. I was also told that it should be in the fuel tank and accessible through the top of the fuel tank under the back seat.

Thanks,

jj


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Are you sure about that code? P0646 keeps showing up as an A/C Clutch Relay Control Circuit low voltage malfunction. Usually codes P0461 through P0465 are used for fuel level sensor and/or circuit malfunctions. 
The fuel level sensor, also sometimes call a low fuel warning sensor, is attached near the bottom of the fuel sending unit. It's a small, round cylinder with a wire to it (reminds me a little of an ignition condenser). You would have to remove the back seat and the cover panel to expose the top of the fuel sending unit at the top of the gas tank. The sending unit would have to be removed in order to get to the sensor.


----------



## jjfrisk (Apr 18, 2015)

You are correct. the code was P0464 not P0646. Can you tell me if this is a dealer only part. I called Nissan and they want over $100 for the sensor. I also hope it does more than turn on the low fuel warning light if it keeps me from passing the emissions inspection in North Carolina.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The part is a dealer only item and for a 2001 Altima, it's part # is 25060-9E003, which is the fuel sending unit assembly; the low fuel warning sensor only comes as part of that assembly. You can get it for $62+shipping from 1stAAANissanParts.com.


----------



## jjfrisk (Apr 18, 2015)

Thank you my friend. Any tips or is it straight forward once I get into the tank?

Thanks Again, 

jj


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

you may want to get a new o-ring also (oem pt# 17342-79900)


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Tips: definitely get the new "O" seal, get the fuel level down as much as possible before replacing the sender, don't be surprised if you cut your hand and/or wrist while removing/installing the sender.


----------

